# Anything really interesting?



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

The 3 of us are looking at what royals we can breed next year, and in turn what morphs we can make. At the moment, we are planning on putting the same morphs together to produce visual morphs, but we do have some "left over" females, and were wondering what to put them to.

So, here's the current planned breeders;

normal x normal, pied x pied (and x het for pied) and axanthic x axanthic.

This will leave us with;
1.0 bumble bee
0.1 lesser bee
0.1 albino
0.1 black pastel 100% het for leucistic
1.0 normal

So, what would be the best combos from these ones? I'm currently thinking of just putting the bumble bee to all of them and seeing what happens, and leaving the other male normal out of the breeding next year.

However, does anyone know anything interesting that we might get from any of these royals that I've over looked?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

It depends if you want some long term projects, as you could even pair up Albino x Axanthic to have a go at producing Snow Balls.

Or even the Pied x Albino could work if you'd like to make Albino Pieds down the line.

First generation offspring will be Normal Double Heterozygous for the Respective Traits.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

well, this is a long term thing. I'm in no rush to make huge proffits, i'd rather make nice royals.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Rain said:


> The 3 of us are looking at what royals we can breed next year, and in turn what morphs we can make. At the moment, we are planning on putting the same morphs together to produce visual morphs, but we do have some "left over" females, and were wondering what to put them to.
> 
> So, here's the current planned breeders;
> 
> ...


I would personally agree that putting the Bumblebee to everything you have is a good idea - you have a chance of:

Bumblebee X Lesserbee = 
Normals
Spiders
Pastels
Bumblebees
Lesserbees
Pastel Lessers
Pastel Lesserbees

Bumblebee X Albino =
Normal het albino
Spider het albino
Pastel het albino
Bumblebee het Albino

What exactly is your "black pastel" ? Far as I knew, black pastels are the "het form" of Super Cinnamon - a solid black snake, not a solid white one. And that there isn't a recessive leucistic out there at this point - all the current "white snake complex" genes - unless you've got a Platty Sibling - are visual codominants. 

I'd also personally have put the bumblebee to your normal female, since you've got a 3 in 4 chance of getting each egg as a visual morph (Pastel, Spider or Bumblebee)...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ssthisto.
The one female is already gravid from her normal "boyfriend" and was gravid before we had her. The other one however, isn't in with a male yet, so she may end up going to the bumble too.

As for the black pastel. To be 100% honest with you, I dont know what it is, it was bought somewhat on a whym. It looks like a sable to me, and is apparantly 100% het for leucistic, however, we have no proof of het. It was bought as a bit of a wild card to breed to a nice male at some point. it's only young so wont breed for a few years.


By the way, does anyone know where I can get hold of the NERD/Crystal palace "Along came a spider" royal morphs poster?


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I think she is probably a cinnamon, but if we post a pic with a normal as a reference, maybe you guys can give us some opinions? She was bought on a whim cos she is pretty..


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Rain said:


> Thanks Ssthisto.
> The one female is already gravid from her normal "boyfriend" and was gravid before we had her. The other one however, isn't in with a male yet, so she may end up going to the bumble too.
> 
> As for the black pastel. To be 100% honest with you, I dont know what it is, it was bought somewhat on a whym. It looks like a sable to me, and is apparantly 100% het for leucistic, however, we have no proof of het. It was bought as a bit of a wild card to breed to a nice male at some point. it's only young so wont breed for a few years.
> ...


 

I have about 6 copies of the poster, If you're interested drop me a PM.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

here is her, with a normal for reference


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

so, what do you guys think?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like a Black Pastel to me, or could even be a Cinnamon.

A Black Pastel is just an extreme version of a Cinnamon.

With regards to the Het Leucistic, I'm pretty sure there is no recessive trait hidden.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Fair enough, we should still get some promising offspring from her in time with luck!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

That you will, Being co-dominant you'll have a 50% chance per egg of more Black Pastels/Cinnamons.

Or if you put you're Bumblebee to her, you could get allsorts!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Black Pastel X Bumblebee =
Normals
Black Pastels
Spiders
Pastels
Bumblebees
Black Pastel Spiders ("Cinnabee" ?)
Pewters
Pewter Spiders ("Pewterbee" ?)


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Black Pastel X Bumblebee =
> Normals
> Black Pastels
> Spiders
> ...


Yep, cinnabees and pewterbees  I think we have a good pair going there


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I think a "Cinnabee" is still the term used as a Black Pastel is an extreme version of Cinnamon.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Run the bee through what's left the lesser and albino first worry about the other one last as that's not gonna get you as much as the other 2. 

Pied x albino is good idea too as double het pairs will sell well, i'm planning on making these in a couple of years myself.

Rach


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Black pastel and cinnamon pastel are NOT the same thing, they are two distinct co-dominant traits.

Graziani sometimes refer ot their cinnies as black pastels but there are two distinctly different genes.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Mason said:


> Black pastel and cinnamon pastel are NOT the same thing, they are two distinct co-dominant traits.
> 
> Graziani sometimes refer ot their cinnies as black pastels but there are two distinctly different genes.


 
LOL! yep, I'm looking at page 165 of my 'bible'too..Missy Pissy Hissy snake is currently in a viv on my desk at work so that I can handle her a bit and looking at her she definitely has the red pigment, I think she's cinnamon..


----------

